# $500 budget .. brand vs specs



## gat3keeper (Jan 24, 2015)

For a $500, you can buy entry level even known brands like Trek, Specialized, Giant, etc...

The question is, would you buy Trek with Acera / Tourney components? Or buy chinese brand bike like XDS , Trinx with better components ?

For $500, you can get SLX, Deore components in lesser known brands.

Ex.

Trek Marlin 5 - 540 USD

*Drivetrain*

ShiftersShimano Altus M310, 7 speed
Front derailleurShimano Tourney TY300
Rear derailleurShimano Tourney TY300
CrankShimano Tourney TY301, 42/34/24
Bottom bracketSealed cartridge, 73mm
CassetteShimano TZ500, 14-28, 7 speed
ChainKMC Z51
PedalsVP-536 nylon platform

XDS - DGB 88 - 515 USD

SPECS 
FRAME SIZE 15" 17"
*XDS Premium X6 Geometry Ultra Light With Internal Cable Routing
*DGB 32 Suspension Air Fork With Lockout 100MM
*CRANKSET PRO DGB Hollow Crank 26-38T 170MM
*SHIFTER SHIMANO SLX M7000 11S
*FD SHIMANO SLX M7000 
*RD SHIMANO SLX M7000 11S
*CHAIN KMC X11
*CASSETTE SUGEK M9011 11-46T
*BRAKESET TEKTRO Hydraulic Disc Brake 160mm
*WHEELSET DGB 29" F2 R4 Sealbearing Hubset
*DRAGONBACK STEM /HANDLEBAR/SEATPOST 
*XDS SPORT SADDLE

TRINX - X7 - 480 USD

selling point:
1. taiwan Novatec sealed bearing hub wheelrim set. worth rm400++/set . important for long journey
2. trinx 2018 year alloy frame internal cable routing ( 5 year wararnty frame)
3. Full shimano deore gearset 3x10. 30speed
4. shimano hollocrankset with bb. (smooth rotate and good for long journey use)
5. trinx italy lockabke suspension airfork .(good to use while offroad, light weight)
6. shimano hydraulic brake. (stable and easy maintainent)

30speed shimano DEORE 3x10 gearset
internal cable route into frame. trinx 2019 year frame
trinx lockable suspension airfork
shimano hidraulic diskbrakes
shimano hollocrankset with bb sekali
27.5" rim with novatec sealed bearing hub wheelrim
Size 16" s/m

Free gift: limited time only
Free bottle x1
Free bottle cage x1
Free oil protector x1
Free rear led ligth x1
free front led light x1
free helmet x1

price: rm1948

These are store prices here in Malaysia.

What do you think guys?


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

I'd buy used or save up a little more money personally.


----------



## Thustlewhumber (Nov 25, 2011)

Considering most bikes (even Trek's) are built in Taiwan anyway, it should come down to components. The Trinx looks to be the best deal... you do have to think about sizing though. That 16" frame will be good if you are like 5'2".


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Also pay close attention to the spec sheets. It's VERY common for a company to spec a bike with a couple flashier quality components, but then give you junk for others.

I would rather have a more well-rounded spec than one with flashier wear parts that I'll have to replace after awhile, anyway. Most drivetrain parts are wear items. The shifter and crank arms themselves are going to be the least wear-prone. I consider a rear derailleur a wear item mostly because it's so easy for them to be damaged in a crash.

So when I'm looking at a bike build, I'm looking at the most expensive parts (or, at least, the ones with the potential to be the most expensive parts) like the frame, fork, wheels, or the ones that have the most to do with safety, like the brakes.

For the frame, the major things to consider are going to be size and geometry. Those are going to affect whether it's comfortable, and how the bike rides and whether you enjoy it. The materials and quality control matter, but it can be hard to compare between a company that uses proprietary alloy names (like trek) with the alternatives you're showing. It can be hard to know if the size and geo will work for you unless you ride the bike.

It's also hard to compare the suspension forks between the bikes. I'm entirely unfamiliar with DGB and Trinx forks. They're most likely rebranded somethings. Certainly an air fork will be more adjustable than a cheap coil fork. But unless you can purchase service parts, and easily work on either of these air forks, then they're effectively disposable, and that's not a good use of your money.

I have to LOL at the xds and Trinx mtbs with the drop stem, but a ton of spacers underneath it.


----------



## eb1888 (Jan 27, 2012)

Looking at the background info for the XdS ,Shenzhen Xidesheng Bicycle Co., Ltd, in China they concentrate on hardtails for their mountain bike products. These include carbon and titanium frame bikes.
If you can get a good fit and the fork works OK I'd consider that bike. Ask the shop service guys about the fork and any service parts first. I hope the fork has adjustable rebound damping and metal bushings inside. Ask.

Trinx looks like a Chinese brand with good distribution in various parts of the world.
TRINX BIKES
They have a couple full suspension bikes and a large range of hardtails. 
Their bikes look to be good quality. But between the two the XdS is spec'ed more the way I'd want it. 
The geo on these bikes is steep old school XC. I'd prefer slacker numbers for my terrain if I was going to spend more money.


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

I think the quality of the BIKE SHOP where you buy the bike matters more at this price level. Regardless, there are few trail-worthy bikes for $500 unless you're looking at the used market.


----------



## White7 (Feb 9, 2015)

If you run into any issues ,it's not very easy to walk into the TRINX or RDS dealer ,,I'd stick with a known brand,,I'm not going to get an off brand just because it has a slightly better derailleurs and shifters


----------



## gat3keeper (Jan 24, 2015)

Thanks for the input guys...

Trinx and XDS are huge companies from China. They are like Huawei of bikes here in Asia. These companies are manufacturing their own products. Rumor has it that they are manufacturing bikes for other well-known brands for decades now.

Living in Asia, I was hesitant to purchase less known brands. I bought Cannondale, Rocky Mountain, Specialized few years ago and tried Giant as well. 

But I see a trend now, for the past few years. 3rd party manufacturers are starting to sell their own brands... Trinx, XDS, Polygon, TRS, etc.... If we remove the paint and decals, and look closely at the frames (welds, shape of the frame tubes, geometry, etc..) sometimes you will have an idea that it came from same factory/manufacturer. 

Anyway, I left my bikes in PH coz Im working now in Malaysia. I was surprised that this country is bike friendly and safe. Bike shops are good as well, good service with 5 yrs to life time warranty on parts, etc.. Im not willing to spend much money, just want a bike that will work on trails with no issues.

Before I will just go to known brands shops but now, there's a lot to choose from. Perhaps I will try these Chinese brand, vlog it.. And I will let you know guys. $500 is just a Fox fork anyway.. Lolz.


----------



## White7 (Feb 9, 2015)

Thread is starting to sound like an infomercial


----------



## richj8990 (Apr 4, 2017)

The only issue is that you could get ripped off with the Chinese bike. Who knows if that seller will make good on their promises. At least with Amazon or E-bay there is some recourse for getting shafted after payment; on that other website you have no idea how reputable it is. 

I'm not a big fan of E-bay, but Amazon has some pretty damn good deals on Chinese 26" bikes and some not quite as good deals on 27.5 bikes:

SAVA 27.5" Aluminum Frame Mountain Bike Shimano 30 Speed Shimano Hydraulic Brake
FRAME: 27.5"*16" Alloy Special-Shaped Tubes 
FORK: SAVA 27.5" Suspension 
D/SYSTEM: Shimano SL-M610; Shimano FD-M610 ; Shimano RD-M780; FW:10S 11-32T 
CHAIN: KMC X10 
BRAKE: SHIMANO BD-M315 Hydraulic Disc 
RIM: W319F Alloy Double Wall 32H 
TYRE: CST 27.5"*1.95" 30TPI 
CHAINWHEELROWHEEL 24/34/42T*170L 
HUB:SAVA QR 32H 
PEDAL: B829 SPORT ALLOY 
SADDLE: SAVA Sport 
HANDLEBAR: SAVA SM-AL-118 ALLOY
$659, 29.5 lbs, really good starter bike, everything you need except a decent fork 

The nice thing about 3x10 (or really 3x9) is that it's fairly easy to go 2x or 1x. SAVA also has a 26" 3x9 bike for $450 but I'd get the 27.5 for sure because the 26" has the older geometry.


----------



## gat3keeper (Jan 24, 2015)

richj8990 said:


> The only issue is that you could get ripped off with the Chinese bike. Who knows if that seller will make good on their promises. At least with Amazon or E-bay there is some recourse for getting shafted after payment; on that other website you have no idea how reputable it is.
> 
> I'm not a big fan of E-bay, but Amazon has some pretty damn good deals on Chinese 26" bikes and some not quite as good deals on 27.5 bikes:
> 
> ...


Thanks for the input Rich, unfortunately... unfortunately, it will cost more to buy in ebay or amazon (at least on where I'm at) due to taxes, ship fee, etc..

I saw a local Kona dealer online a while ago and they have 2017 models (Kahuna / Honzo) but x5 of my budget. Reading hundreds of posts here, majority recommends either you buy the best bike for $500 or save some more to buy a decent hard tail (1k - 1.5k USD).

I like the Trek Marlin 5 2019, nice frame and I like the color. But it has a mediocre components / fork. Upgrading will cost perhaps the cost of another 1 or 2 built bikes.

Anyway, entry level bikes like this is enough for weekend flowy trail ? No high jumps or very steep descent. Anyone with bad experience using entry level drivetrain ?


----------



## eb1888 (Jan 27, 2012)

The spring fork on the Marlin with plastic bushings inside limits it to flowy trails and bike paths. The air forks on the other bikes could be better. You'll need to find out more about them.


----------



## gat3keeper (Jan 24, 2015)

eb1888 said:


> The spring fork on the Marlin with plastic bushings inside limits it to flowy trails and bike paths. The air forks on the other bikes could be better. You'll need to find out more about them.


Alright thanks eb1888... I know I need to upgrade the fork asap if ever. But the components on Trek marlin 5, any thoughts ?


----------



## winston1212 (Jun 14, 2020)

Did you manage to come to a decision on this? people constantly ask me to look at the frame instead of parts..any comments on the tourney drivetrain in trek marlin 5


----------



## Battery (May 7, 2016)

winston1212 said:


> Did you manage to come to a decision on this? people constantly ask me to look at the frame instead of parts..any comments on the tourney drivetrain in trek marlin 5


You probably won't get a response because this thread is a year old. Hard to say if the OP is still here on the forum posting stuff.

As for the Marlin 5, the Tourney drivetrain is mostly for street and dirt paths. It may not last a very long time on actual mountain bike trails. You will need to determine if the Marlin 5 will suit your needs. If you see yourself progressing deeper into mountain biking, then there is a chance you will sell that Marlin 5 within 4-5 months. Most people do sell starter bikes quickly. I know I did! I bought a Specialized Rockhopper 6 years ago, sold it within 4-5 months, and picked up an older used full suspension bike.

If you see yourself as a rider who wants to pedal a mountain bike in the streets and along dirt paths, then the Marlin 5 would be fine.

If you believe that mountain biking is your calling, then you will want to keep saving for something a little better. The best website to look at used bikes is Pink Bike Buy/Sell market. Start by searching within your local area and then widen it out a little bit. Make sure you can find something within driving distance so you can look at it in person. Being a beginner, you will want to take a look at used bikes in person.

If you do need guidance with used bikes that you find, you can always share the link here and we can give you our thoughts. The biggest challenge is sizing and should be your primary focus when looking for a used bike.


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

Yeah, support from the shop and warranty support are worthwhile considerations. If you're experienced wrenching on bikes (know how to install, adjust, troubleshoot and repair), then shop support becomes less important, though they can be helpful with warranty claims.


----------

